# Hey people! I'm new....



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi there to who is reading this right now. Long story short, I've been suffering from depersonalization/derealization since having panic attacks and now i feel DP/DR almost everyday. I had my first panic attack since when I was 11 yrs. old. and now im 17 (goin to be 18 this december). heres the years i had panic attacks: 1999-2000, Fall 2003-Jan. 2004 , and now im back in the hole. So i'm here to find some answer and now knowing im not alone.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

welcome indeed :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

you could be me years ago. I have the same story. Was fine for many years, great life, very few Panic attacks. Seems to have come back in DP constantly, I am looking for a way back. ! went for years being just fine.. You're not alone...


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

